# Intubation for airway protection?



## BwitchyCoder (Apr 28, 2008)

Is there an ICD-9 code for a patient needing airway protection for a diagnostic procedure (eg EGD)?  The admitting dx is "abd pain".


----------



## LeslieJ (Apr 29, 2008)

*Intubation for airway protection*

I'm afraid you'll need a reason for the need for airway protection.

Does the patient have some kind of respiratory insufficiency?  Respiratory distress? COPD?

You might be able to find what you need as a 2ndary Dx in the anesthesiologist's H&P.

Leslie Johnson, CPC

http://www.askleslie.net


----------

